# Wieder Pingbetrug mit Versatelnummer 01377660000



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2009)

jede Menge Beschwerden zur
01377660000
01377 660000
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01377660000/3#pB31xXCNhfgDqKAjLxxRRVQ

Hier mal als Einmerker.
Versatel verhält sich in solchen Dingen ja erfahrungsgemäß eher störrisch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...d-dialer/55839-01377-nummer-2.html#post282095

*Betroffene sollen Strafanzeige erstatten und mir per PN das Aktenzeichen übermitteln.
Danke!*


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Wieder Pingbetrug mit Versatelnummer 01377660000*

Vor etwa einem Monat wurden hier ja ebenfalls Pinganrufe mit einer Versatelnummer gemeldet. Passiert ist in dieser Sache bis dato nichts.
Die Bundesnetzagentur hält es scheinbar nicht für angemessen, Betrug zu sanktionieren. Strukturelle Mitstörung ist hier ein zu weicher Vorwurf. 
Was die Bundesnetzagentur macht, bzw. eben nicht macht, ist für mich aktiver Täterschutz!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...und-dialer/55839-01377-nummer.html#post281545

TKG §67
(4) Die Bundesnetzagentur *teilt Tatsachen, die den Verdacht einer Straftat* oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit *begründen, der Staatsanwaltschaft* oder der Verwaltungsbehörde *mit*.

Wenn sie das nicht tut, vereitelt sie dann nicht die Strafverfolgung unter Bruch bestehender Gesetze?
Und das als Bundesbehörde?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieder Pingbetrug mit Versatelnummer 01377660000*

Darf ich mal fragen, was das ist ? Mich hat nachts jemand von der nummer aus angerufen, kp habs nicht gehört. War am pennen. Zurückgerufen hab ich nicht...ich schau vorher auf Google und dann bin ich hier drauf gestoßen. Was ist ein ein Pingbetrug ?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieder Pingbetrug mit Versatelnummer 01377660000*

ok, löscht meinen Beitrag und verweißt bitte auf den schon vorhandenen Thread, danke.
Tut mir leid für die Umstände... T-D1 Netz und hat wahrscheinlich kurz durchgeklingelt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieder Pingbetrug mit Versatelnummer 01377660000*

Kapier ich jetzt nicht, hast Du Dich mit der Nummer geirrt?

Also: Anrufe von 01377660000 sind "Pingbetrug" und sollen bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet werden ( rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de ) 

Ebenfalls sollte umgehgend Strafanzeige erstattet werden.

Was ist Pingbetrug?

Unter "Pingbetrug" versteht man das einmalige automatisierte Anklingeln (mit Wählcomputern) zahlloser zufällig generierter Telefonnummern mit einer gefälschten Anruferkennung. Diese Anruferkennung ist eine Mehrwertnummer, die für denjenigen teuer ist, der im Glauben zurück ruft, jemand wollte mit ihm sprechen.
Die Betrüger kassieren einen Teil der Gebühren. 

*Das ist Betrug und sollte umgehend angezeigt werden.

*


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieder Pingbetrug mit Versatelnummer 01377660000*

Ich habe alles an Versatel und Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet... Es tut sich jedoch nichts... Abwarten halt.


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieder Pingbetrug mit Versatelnummer 01377660000*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es tut sich jedoch nichts...


Versatel verdient an dem Betrug mit und die BNetzA ist für die Verfolgung von Straftaten nicht zuständig. Betrug wäre bei einer Polizei oder StA anzuzeigen, das meinte Aka-Aka.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieder Pingbetrug mit Versatelnummer 01377660000*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es tut sich jedoch nichts...


Stellt Strafanzeigen, sonst bewegt sich weder die Bundesnetzagentur noch Versatel. Die verweigern sogar den Betroffenen Informationen über die Hintermänner. Und das als Firma, die direkt an einem Betrug mitverdient. Das ist dreist. Selbst die seit über 4 Wochen bekannte frühere Versatel-Pingbetrüger-Nummer wurde nicht gesperrt.
In Hamburg gibt es ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen der alten Nummer (Aktenzeichen per PN zu erfragen, dazu Anmeldung erforderlich).
Wenn Versatel unbedingt will, dass der Staatsanwalt klingelt, um die Informationen zu erfragen, die Versatel Betroffenen eigentlich geben müsste - dann sollen sie den Spaß haben.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Abwarten halt.


Nein. Abwarten ist falsch. Strafanzeige stellen. Jetzt gleich.
hier:
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php

deinen Wohnort eingeben und kucken, ob Du die StA-Mailadresse rauskriegst. Dahin eine Mail mit einer Beschreibung, was passiert ist, dass ermittelt werden soll und dass es hier im Forum alle weiteren Informationen gibt.
Diesen Link gleich mitschicken.



Reducal schrieb:


> und die BNetzA ist für die Verfolgung von Straftaten nicht zuständig.


Dioe Bundesnetzagentur wäre aber eigentlich gesetzlich verpflichtet, die Staatsanwaltschaft einzuschalten. Das ist der Behörde halt nur wurscht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2009)

*AW: Wieder Pingbetrug mit Versatelnummer 01377660000*

"*Ihre Nachricht vom: *29.06.2009 *...*
hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass die Rufnummer, *01377660000*, die im Netz der Firma Versatel Nord GmbH, Nordstraße 2, 24937 Flensburg,  geschaltet war, aufgrund der vorliegenden Beschwerden seit dem 03.08.2009 abgeschaltet worden ist. Der Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber ist die Firma *Global Communication Germany Ltd., Am Listholze 59, 30177 Hannover.*

Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über diese Rufnummer, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen, sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren. Den Zeitpunkt für den Beginn des Verbots für die Rufnummer können Sie der Anlage entnehmen (=22.05.2009)

Bitte melden Sie sich, wenn nach dem angegebenen Zeitpunkt diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Telefonrechnung erscheinen sollten und schicken Sie uns eine Kopie der betreffenden Rechnung mit, aus der der Zeitpunkt des Anrufs und die Rufnummer erkennbar sind.
(...) 

Ihre Bundesnetzagentur"


*Falls hier jemand Strafanzeige gestellt haben sollte, bitte mich dringend benachrichtigen.

0137 7660000 
01377 660000
01377660000
+491377660000
*


----------

